# Convertir VGA en NTSC para monitor RGB



## marcotem (Nov 21, 2006)

Hola a todos, quiero convertir (les agradeceré sinceramente si alguien sabe algo) video de computadora (VGA) a NTSC utilizando monitor RGB+ H sync y V sync (tipo arcade), la cuestión es que ya he  probado diferente software tal como wintv, win2tv, arcmon, y algunos con hardware que utilizan el ttl 74hc86, con las resoluciones que me piden los programas, interlaced, sincronía positiva ó negativa etc. Sé que la frecuencia vga horizontal es de 31.469 khz, y que NTSC es de 15.734 khz, que es prácticamente la mitad, ambas de 60 hz en sincronía vertical, logro todo, excepto la sync NTSC, dividí en 2 con flip flop, pero no funciona bien, supongo que necesito un generador de sincronia NTSC con pic, ó un PLL para dividir desde el origen la señal de sincronía horizontal vga, Alguien me podrá ayudar? gracias por anticipado.
Marcotem.


----------



## marcotem (Dic 9, 2006)

Me respondo a mí mismo -curioso no?- el problema se ha resuelto bajando la última versión de wintv y configurándolo apropiadamente, funciona OK.
Saludos.
Marcotem.


----------

